# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ventouris Sea Lines

## vinman

H εταιρεία του

----------


## vinman

*....και 1994...*

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman οτι και να πουμε για σενα ειναι λιγο.Καθε μερα μας χαριζεις μοναδικα ντοκουμεντα!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστουμε:grin:

----------


## vinman

Και για να μην μείνει παραπονούμενο το 1993 ας το ανεβάσουμε κι αυτό..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13066

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13067

----------


## stelios_ag

Να και τα wet t-shirts....

 :Very Happy:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια μιπος εχουμε μαθει κατι για τιν εταιρια ..για αγορα νεου βαποριου??τις προαλες κατι ειχε ακουστι για το εξπρες λιμνος προιν παναγια τινου 2 αλα μαλον δεν τα βρικαν στιν τιμι με τον μανουσι  και ετσι το σχεδιο ναυαγισε απο οτι καταλαβα ...για αυτο κιολας ο μανουσις το κατεβασε στο διαγονισμω τις αγονις..αν ξερει κανεις τιποτα νεοτερα ας με ενιμεροσει εμενα και ολο το υπολιπο nautilia ....

----------


## gtogias

Διαφήμιση της εταιρείας που κυριάρχησε για κάμποσα χρόνια στις Κυκλάδες. Μια άλλη, το "αντίο Αθήνα" κυριάρχησε στα όνειρα της δικιάς μου γενιάς, ως η πιο αισθαντική τηλεοπτική, και όχι μόνο, διαφήμιση των χρόνων εκείνων.

Διαφήμιση VSL.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια ολα αυτα που εχετε ανεβασει, που τωρα για πρωτη φορα βλεπω.Εταιρεια προτυπο για την εποχη της στις κυκλαδες με ολη την αφροκρεμα των αξιωματικων του Ε.Ν. στις ταξεις τις.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το κλασσικο αυτοκολιτακι της εταιριας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mεγαλο ευρημα φιλε tasos @@@ γιατι ειναι αρκετα παλιο.Λοιπουν τα apollo 2 ,panagia tinou 2 πρεπει να ειναι μεχρι ο 1992.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Mεγαλο ευρημα φιλε tasos @@@ γιατι ειναι αρκετα παλιο.Λοιπουν τα apollo 2 ,panagia tinou 2 πρεπει να ειναι μεχρι ο 1992.


Σωστος για ακομα μια φορα ο φιλος Ben ειναι το 1990-91.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και μετα το εξωφυλλο του φυλλαδιου του 1991 που μας εδειξε ο φιλος vinman παμε να δουμε το εσωτερικο του,ειδικα αφιερωμενο στον καλο φιλο Ben Bruce.

----------


## gpap2006

Αξέχαστα χρόνια των Βεντούρηδων. Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ σάρωνε στη Συροτηνομυκονία όπως και ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ στην Παροναξια. ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και ΣΙΦΝΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ πάσχιζαν (μεχρι το 1993) να ανταγωνιστούν το κλάσεις ανώτερο ΜΗΛΟΣ που μεσουρανούσε για πολλά χρόνια στις Δυτικές. Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ πότε στην Παροναξια και πότε Συροτηνομυκονία άφησε καλες αναμνήσεις παντού.

----------


## plori

Απλά καταπληκτική η ανανέωση!!!!!!
http://www.ventourissealines.gr/index.asp?a_id=15

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Απλά καταπληκτική η ανανέωση!!!!!!
> http://www.ventourissealines.gr/index.asp?a_id=15


όντως το δούλευαν αρκετό καιρό και το ανέθεσαν σε σοβαρή εταιρεία για αυτό βγήκε και αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
Συγχαρητήρια !!!

----------


## giorgos....

> Διαφήμιση της εταιρείας που κυριάρχησε για κάμποσα χρόνια στις Κυκλάδες. Μια άλλη, το "αντίο Αθήνα" κυριάρχησε στα όνειρα της δικιάς μου γενιάς, ως η πιο αισθαντική τηλεοπτική, και όχι μόνο, διαφήμιση των χρόνων εκείνων.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72922


αυτή τη διαφήμηση έχω φάει τον τόπο να τη βρώ.."τάμα θα κάνω"..:-|:-|

όντως το site έγεινε αντάξιο της vsl.. σε ταξιδεύει πραγματικά..

----------


## kastkon8

και δυο λογια απο εμενα. Οταν ημουν στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ1 με καπετανιο τον καπΣΠΥΡΟ τον ΘΗΡΑΙΟ το βαπορι ηταν το πιο αξιοπιστο ως προς τους χρονους αφιξης και αναχωρισης απο ολλα τα αλλα της λεγομενης παροναξιας

----------


## giorgos....

γενικότερα η vsl ήταν αξιόπιστη και σωστή (στο μέτρο του δυνατού) στις ώρες των δρομολογίων της..

----------


## giorgos....

Τώρα η VENTOURIS SEA LINES έχει το δικό της group στο facebook.

----------


## plori

Δυο νεα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα δελτία τύπου από την εταιρεία, που θα πρέπει να της ευχηθώ καλά ταξίδια για την περίοδο που ξεκίνησε σήμερα μετά την ετήσια συντήρηση του.
http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde..._id=27&p_id=55
http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde..._id=26&p_id=55

----------


## despo

Κι' εδω πρεπει να σταθούμε και να πούμε οτι η εταιρεία είναι άξια συγχαρητηρίων, αφου καταφέρνει και έχει σε άριστη κατάσταση ένα απο τα λίγα καράβια που στολίζουν το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Και μην ξεχνάμε οτι η αμέσως προηγούμενη ιδιοκτησία του το είχε εγκαταλείψει για να μην πώ καλύτερα θα το είχε ηδη ξαποστείλει κατα Ινδία μεριά.

----------


## erenShip

ακούω φήμες ότι θα βάλει καινούργιο πλοίο, αλλά μία λένε ότι είναι ψευδές και άλλη ότι είναι αληθής! σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου!

----------


## giorgos....

σίγουρα αξίζουν ένα μπράβο.. έτσι κι αλλιώς πάντα τα πλοία της VSL ήταν καλοσυντηρημένα. Και μηχανικά και στο ξενοδοχειακό, τώρα όσο για της φήμες για καινούριο πλοίο έχουν ακουστεί και στο παρελθόν. Κανείς δεν ξέρει παρα μόνο ο ίδιος ο Βεντούρης. Θα δείξει..
πάντως υπάρχουν και άλλα αξιόλογα πλοία και απο την Ελληνική αγορά..

----------


## speedrunner

> ακούω φήμες ότι θα βάλει καινούργιο πλοίο, αλλά μία λένε ότι είναι ψευδές και άλλη ότι είναι αληθής! σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου!


Περίμενε εξελίξεις μετά το καλοκαίρι!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> σίγουρα αξίζουν ένα μπράβο.. έτσι κι αλλιώς πάντα τα πλοία της VSL ήταν καλοσυντηρημένα. Και μηχανικά και στο ξενοδοχειακό, τώρα όσο για της φήμες για καινούριο πλοίο έχουν ακουστεί και στο παρελθόν. Κανείς δεν ξέρει παρα μόνο ο ίδιος ο Βεντούρης. Θα δείξει..
> πάντως υπάρχουν και άλλα αξιόλογα πλοία και απο την Ελληνική αγορά..


Aυτο που μας λες φιλε γιωργο ειναι σιγουρα ενα καταπληκτικο πλοιο, με ιστορια, σαφως λιγοτερο καλοταξιδο απο το αγιος γεωργιος με πολυ περιποιημενους εσωτερικους χωρους και καταστρωματα, αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι ενα πλοιο του 1974.Το να το εχει μια εταιρεια, ουσιαστικα, 16 χρονια δεν ειναι κακο το να αντικαταστει ενα πλοιο 2 χρονια παλαιοτερο σε αλλη εταιρεια ειναι ομως βημα στο πλαι.Μακαρι η εταιρεια που το εχει να το κρατησει και αλλο και ακομα καλυτερα να το εκμεταλευτει σε εσωτερικες γραμμες

----------


## hayabusa

και τι δεν θα 'δινα να ξαναδώ το καημένο το Εξπρές Λήμνος (ναι, αυτό που σαπίζει στο Λαύριο) στα άσπρα να ταξιδεύει για την VSL. όνειρα θερινής νυκτός βέβαια, σιγά μην πάει κανείς να ρίξει λεφτά σε αυτό έτσι όπως είναι ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Επειδη δεν θα το ξαναδεις, και καλυτερα μαλλον γιατι στην κατασταση που ειναι θα αποτελουσε ταφοπλακα για οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια, βαζω μια φωτο απο τον μαιο του 1995 λιγο πριν ξεκινησει τα δρομολογια του.

new (100).jpg

----------


## hayabusa

έχεις δίκιο φίλε ΒΕΝ. αυτή είναι η θλιβερή αλήθεια. εξαιρετική όπως πάντα η φωτογραφία σου βέβαια !

----------


## giorgos....

> Aυτο που μας λες φιλε γιωργο ειναι σιγουρα ενα καταπληκτικο πλοιο, με ιστορια, σαφως λιγοτερο καλοταξιδο απο το αγιος γεωργιος με πολυ περιποιημενους εσωτερικους χωρους και καταστρωματα, αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι ενα πλοιο του 1974.Το να το εχει μια εταιρεια, ουσιαστικα, 16 χρονια δεν ειναι κακο το να αντικαταστει ενα πλοιο 2 χρονια παλαιοτερο σε αλλη εταιρεια ειναι ομως βημα στο πλαι.Μακαρι η εταιρεια που το εχει να το κρατησει και αλλο και ακομα καλυτερα να το εκμεταλευτει σε εσωτερικες γραμμες


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω λιγάκι.. είναι ενα πλοίο σε εξεραιτική κατάσταση και στο ξενοδοχειακό κομμάτι αλλά κυρίως στο μηχανικό.. έχει καλύτερα καταστρώματα απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και πάρα πολύ καλούς χώρους για τους επιβάτες. Τα σημαντικότερα πλεονεκτήματα του είναι η ταχύτητα που κυμένεται σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και είναι ένα πλοίο που χρειάζεται ένα πολύ μικρό ποσό να δαπανήσει κάποιος για να το ετοιμάσει.. είναι πλοίο που ταξιδεύει συνεχώς άρα και επιχειρησιακά έτοιμο, καθώς και μετασκευασμένο για να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στην Ελληνική ακτοπλοία. Μα πάνω απ'όλα.. είναι αγαπητό στα νησιά και όχι μόνο.. Το θέμα δεν είναι να αντικαταστήσεις το ¶γιος Γεώργιος το οποίο είναι σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση και τα πάει μια χαρά στη γραμμή του, αλλά το να καταφέρεις να το διπλώσεις μέ ένα ακόμα ή να το εκμεταλευτείς σε μια άλλη γραμμή.. και στους δύσκολους καιρούς που ζούμε είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο μια επένδυση σε ένα πλοίο πολύ νεότερο άρα και ακριβότερο, που άν έρθει απο το εξωτερικό σίγουρα θα θέλει μετασκευή μέσα και έξω κάτι που πάει το κόστος προσαρμογής του στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα στα ύψη.. άσε που είναι δύσκολο να βρείς ευρωπαικό πλοίο αξιοπρεπές, νέο σε ηλικία και σε διαστάσεις κατάληλες για Κυκλάδες. Όλα θηρία έχουν γίνει. Μόνο κανέναν Ιάπωνα μπορεί να βρείς..

----------


## speedrunner

To πλοίο για το όποιο ενδιαφέρετε η VSL είναι δεκαετίας δεν έχει καμία σχέση με καράβια 35+ ετών

----------


## Thanasis89

> [...]άσε που είναι δύσκολο να βρείς ευρωπαικό πλοίο αξιοπρεπές, νέο σε ηλικία και σε διαστάσεις κατάληλες για Κυκλάδες. Όλα θηρία έχουν γίνει. Μόνο κανέναν Ιάπωνα μπορεί να βρείς..



Γιώργη μην πέρνεις και όρκο, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο speedrunner μας έδωσε μια γραμμή πλεύσης...  :Wink:

----------


## plori

> To πλοίο για το όποιο ενδιαφέρετε η VSL είναι δεκαετίας δεν έχει καμία σχέση με καράβια 35+ ετών


 Δηλαδή έχουμε ζωηρό ενδιαφέρον που θα καταλήξουν κάπου ή απλώς έχουμε φήμες που ακούγονται κατά καιρούς;

----------


## speedrunner

> Δηλαδή έχουμε ζωηρό ενδιαφέρον που θα καταλήξουν κάπου ή απλώς έχουμε φήμες που ακούγονται κατά καιρούς;


Για να λέω και την ηλικία του πλοίου έχουμε πολύ ζωηρό ενδιαφέρον :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Κατι περισσοτερο ρε παιδια??Δωστε κατι στον λαο!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...Αναμενουμε εναγωνιωδως!! :Wink:

----------


## plori

> Κατι περισσοτερο ρε παιδια??Δωστε κατι στον λαο!!...Αναμενουμε εναγωνιωδως!!


* MAZI ΣΟΥ!!!!*

----------


## giorgos....

> To πλοίο για το όποιο ενδιαφέρετε η VSL είναι δεκαετίας δεν έχει καμία σχέση με καράβια 35+ ετών


εννοείται πως δεν θα έχει σχέση με τέτοια ηλικία.. απλά εξέφρασα την επιθυμία  μου.. ευσεβείς πόθοι!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα Γιώργο ! Καθόμον τις προάλλες που είχα χρόνο και χάζευα το θέμα του. Και λέω κοίτα να δεις ! Πως έφτασε εκεί που έφτασε ! Αλλά πήρε το δρόμο που δεν έχει γυρισμό...  :Sad:

----------


## giorgos....

τί εννοείς δεν έχει γυρισμό? ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μείνει κάπου σταθερό.. αν είναι να το στείλουν για scrap καλύτερα να μείνει στις Αζόρες..
(μάλλον βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος όμως..)

----------


## Thanasis89

> τί εννοείς δεν έχει γυρισμό? ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μείνει κάπου σταθερό.. αν είναι να το στείλουν για scrap καλύτερα να μείνει στις Αζόρες..
> (μάλλον βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος όμως..)


Γράψε λάθος Γιώργο... Έγραφα για το καμάρι του Βεντούρη το "Παναγία Τήνου ΙΙ"...  :Surprised: ops:

Μετά θυμήθηκα ότι αναφερόσουν στο Σαντορινάκι, αλλά πλέον δεν είναι τόσο ανταγωνιστικό όσο πριν... Θεωρώ πως κάθε τόσο που το χαζεύουμε είναι καλά ! Και πιστεύω ότι είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος που σώνεται, είναι η ναύλωση... Γνώμη μου όμως...

----------


## speedrunner

Σας  ενημερώνουμε ότι  λόγω της 24ωρης απεργίας της Π.Ν.Ο. την Δευτέρα  31/5/2010, το πλοίο μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ θα πραγματοποιήσει το  προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιό του την Τρίτη  01/06/2010 ως ακολούθως:

 Από  Πειραιά 07.25 για Κύθνο (10.20-10.35)-Σέριφο (11.55-12.10)-Σίφνο  (12.55-13.10)-Μήλο 14.30. Κατόπιν τούτου προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο  επιστροφής την Τρίτη 01/06 από Μήλο αντί 11.00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί 15.00  για Σίφνο (16.20-16.35)-Σέριφο (17.15-17.30)-Κύθνο (18.50-19.05)-Πειραιά  22.05




http://www.ventourissealines.gr//ind..._id=29&p_id=55

----------


## senlac

Πραγματικά ήταν πολύ κρίμα που η εταιρία διαλύθηκε όταν μεσουρανούσε. Είχε στην κατοχή της τα δύο πιο όμορφα βαπόρια, τον Απόλλωνα και το Γεώργιος, το πρώτο μάλιστα x2, τους εργάτες της άγονης Κίμωλος και Σίφνος και το Παναγία Τήνου 2, προιόν μιας υπέροχης μετασκευής. Συνιστώ σε όποιον βρεθεί στην Αμοργό να αναζητήσει στην Αιγιάλη το καφέ που πίνει τον πρωινό καφέ του ο καπτά-Σπύρος ο Θηραίος. Βρέθηκα εκεί πρόσφατα γιατί οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι φίλοι, και άκουσα θρυλικές ιστορίες για ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ...

----------


## Amorgos66

> Πραγματικά ήταν πολύ κρίμα που η εταιρία διαλύθηκε όταν μεσουρανούσε. Είχε στην κατοχή της τα δύο πιο όμορφα βαπόρια, τον Απόλλωνα και το Γεώργιος, το πρώτο μάλιστα x2, τους εργάτες της άγονης Κίμωλος και Σίφνος και το Παναγία Τήνου 2, προιόν μιας υπέροχης μετασκευής. Συνιστώ σε όποιον βρεθεί στην Αμοργό να αναζητήσει στην Αιγιάλη το καφέ που πίνει τον πρωινό καφέ του ο καπτά-Σπύρος ο Θηραίος. Βρέθηκα εκεί πρόσφατα γιατί οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι φίλοι, και άκουσα θρυλικές ιστορίες για ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ...


 .....συμφωνώ  και επαυξάνω....!! :Wink:

----------


## parianos

> Πραγματικά ήταν πολύ κρίμα που η εταιρία διαλύθηκε όταν μεσουρανούσε. Είχε στην κατοχή της τα δύο πιο όμορφα βαπόρια, τον Απόλλωνα και το Γεώργιος, το πρώτο μάλιστα x2, τους εργάτες της άγονης Κίμωλος και Σίφνος και το Παναγία Τήνου 2, προιόν μιας υπέροχης μετασκευής. Συνιστώ σε όποιον βρεθεί στην Αμοργό να αναζητήσει στην Αιγιάλη το καφέ που πίνει τον πρωινό καφέ του ο καπτά-Σπύρος ο Θηραίος. Βρέθηκα εκεί πρόσφατα γιατί οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι φίλοι, και άκουσα θρυλικές ιστορίες για ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ...


Μια ερωτηση να σου κανω:ο Θηραιος πηρε την συνταξη του ή οχι ακομη;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Koντευει τον χρονο!

----------


## plori

Με κάτι φήμες στην αρχή του χειμώνα που έλεγαν για νέο πλοίο από τον Βεντούρη έχουν παραμείνει φήμες ή "όπου υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει και φωτιά";.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ξέρω ότι ο Βεντούρης έψαχνε καιρό για πλοίο και είχε περάσει απ' το μυαλό του και το European Express πριν πάει στη ΝΕΛ! Απ' ότι διάβασα και στο θέμα του Αγίου Γεωργίου στο forum μας, αναφέρεται πιθανή μεταφορά της ημερομηνίας έναρξης των δρομολογίων και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σχετίζεται με κάποιες ενέργειες του Βεντούρη για νέο πλοίο. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει!!! :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Η μεταφορά έναρξης των δρομολογίων είναι πλέον σίγουρη, το πλοίο ξεκινάει στις 14/03. Τον λόγο της παράτασης εν τον έχω μάθει ακόμη!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Η ελληνική αστυνομία συνέλαβε τον γνωστό εφοπλιστή Ευάγγελο Βεντούρη ύστερα από ένταλμα του οικονομικού εισαγγελέα για χρέη προς το ΔημόσιοΟ 54χρονος εφοπλιστής, ο οποίος είναι ιδιοκτήτης της ναυτιλιακής Παναγιά Οδηγήτρια συνελήφθη για μη απόδοση φόρου εισοδήματος 1.980.000 ευρώ.
*Ο εφοπλιστής έχει οδηγηθεί στην Ασφάλεια Πειραιά και μέσα στην ημέρα θα πάρει το δρόμο για τον εισαγγελέα.*


http://cyclades24.gr

----------


## BOBKING

Όταν η ventouris sea lines ήταν η μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία του αιγαίου από το ταξίδι μου στην Σίφνο το 1994 είχα πάρει έναν ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό για την Μήλο που σκόπευα να επισκεφτώ μετά και έγραφε αυτό και είναι αφιερωμένο σε όσους λατρέψαν αυτήν την εταιρεία!!!
milos.jpg

----------


## antonis01

η εταιρεία συνεχίζει να υφίσταται γνωρίζουμε κατι , καποιο νέο;;;

----------


## BOBKING

> η εταιρεία συνεχίζει να υφίσταται γνωρίζουμε κατι , καποιο νέο;;;


Σίγουρα όχι. Η εταιρία από όσο ξέρω έχει πολλές οφειλές κυρίως στο δημόσιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν νομιζω να εκλεισε γιατι με τετοιες υποχρεωσεις που εχουν δημιουργηθει θα πρεπει να υπαρχει και ο αντιστοιχος φορεας

----------


## BOBKING

> Δεν νομιζω να εκλεισε γιατι με τετοιες υποχρεωσεις που εχουν δημιουργηθει θα πρεπει να υπαρχει και ο αντιστοιχος φορεας


Μάλλον έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα

----------

